# Hexipuff



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

Since most of my left overs,are in worsted,I was hoping someone might have a pattern for the hexipuff hexagons thank you


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

its copyrighted so you can't share it - put its on ravelery


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh cool all I could find was for light weight wool must have overlooked it. Will try again.


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh cool all I could find was for light weight wool must have overlooked it. Will try again.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Here are some tutorials for How to Knit the Hexipuff


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

tenaj said:


> Here are some tutorials for How to Knit the Hexipuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

we can neither copyright nor steal an idea!!only a specific original pattern. that being said,you can take any hexagon patt and make your own.my grandmother made hers when she was in her 30's. she died 5yrs ago at 95. you just can't have the bee keeper's hexipuffs unless you are willing to buy it. purl-oined.blogspot.com/2011/09/honeycomb.html has done her version.comments were made that she didjust enuff things diff that it was not a "blatant rip off". since i have not seen either patt i couldn't tellyou. I'd make my own hexagons. there is a www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAChEmXYzM.his version of attaching puffs in a vertical,interesting???? just read from galaxycraft go to those sites very different stitches to make hexagons. also tenaj


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Not Free -- http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt

Free -- http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bee-stitch-hexipuff

Free -- http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/button-quilt

Free -- http://purl-oined.blogspot.com/2011/09/honeycomb.html

Free -- http://cherylmercer.blogspot.com/2011/08/puffy-double-sided-hexagon.html

You can use whatever yarn you like. Will just affect the size a bit. :wink:


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

I to don't want to steal her idea all I wanted to know was if she had done it in worsted yarn. Really really sorry I ask. Please no more responses I will figure it out on my own. Thank you . No copyright infringement intended.


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Not Free -- http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt
> 
> Free -- http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bee-stitch-hexipuff
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

mccreamg ---
You are welcome.
Enjoy making them and Happy Knitting. :wink:


----------



## mccreamg (Oct 2, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> mccreamg ---
> You are welcome.
> Enjoy making them and Happy Knitting. :wink:


Thank you just went and got the pattern now to clean out all this worsted. One little ball at a time. Or mabe two or three since I can put several on 48 " circular needle at a time. Lol. Fun fun fun


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Ty for idea mcc  Will put a bunch on circular too


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Ravelry have heaps of freebies:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&craft=knitting&query=hexipuff


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

tenaj said:


> Here are some tutorials for How to Knit the Hexipuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Aaaah, the copyright police strike again! What would we ever do without them? Hey, listen...if you are making the thing for yourself and not to sell, don't sweat it.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Dusti said:


> Aaaah, the copyright police strike again! What would we ever do without them? .........


Yah, that person certainly jumped the gun. OP didn't ask for a "copy". :roll:
Do folks now have to copy and paste "Does anyone have links to a pattern that I might be interested in?"


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Yah, that person certainly jumped the gun. OP didn't ask for a "copy". :roll:
> Do folks now have to copy and paste "Does anyone have links to a pattern that I might be interested in?"


As long as one can copy and paste (my mantra) copyrights can't keep up. I think selling the thing is the issue not making it for yourself...wish people would get that thru there heads.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

mccreamg said:


> I to don't want to steal her idea all I wanted to know was if she had done it in worsted yarn. Really really sorry I ask. Please no more responses I will figure it out on my own. Thank you . No copyright infringement intended.


I bought the Beekeeper's Quilt pattern and am doing it with both sock yarn and worsted weight. The heavier weight makes a larger puff, about 3" x 3.5". Can you guess which one will be done first??


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Dusti said:


> As long as one can copy and paste (my mantra) copyrights can't keep up. I think selling the thing is the issue not making it for yourself...wish people would get that thru there heads.


Never mind. Edited to keep this from turning into an ugly conversation.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Ooops! Am I ruffling feathers again? Shoot, darn that built-in Brooklyn bred bluntness of mine. I sometimes forget to engage the brain before I put my mouth in gear. Need to mentally slap myself for that! 
C'mon now...I'm sowy! It's a beautiful day, the sun is out, we are here amongst fellow artisans and that alone is far too precious to waste. Have a lovely day, stand under a tree and smell the freshness.

peace sister,
hugs,
Dusty


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

No worries Dusti. No offense taken nor meant.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> No worries Dusti. No offense taken nor meant.


  :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eraineuk (May 3, 2012)

Hi, You could try this. Free and welcome to use.
http://www.maplewoolfarm.com/?page_id=60 
Yours, Ellen


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

Google beekeepers pattern and it comes right on.


----------



## wyvon54 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've purchased the pattern and I'm making both sizes (sock weight and worsted) from the instructions. I also saw a video of someone who made a King size Hexi about 6 in across!!

I'm thinking about making a couple of the King size too!!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

wyvon54 said:


> I've purchased the pattern and I'm making both sizes (sock weight and worsted) from the instructions. I also saw a video of someone who made a King size Hexi about 6 in across!!
> 
> I'm thinking about making a couple of the King size too!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi you all,
I came upon the Hexipuffs by accident or here, ? So I'll try this idea also. Gonna be busy for the holidays. Happy Holiday to all KP ers. beahop


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

What # needle did you use? Beahop


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

beahop said:


> What # needle did you use? Beahop


What post are your referring to?
All the links provided states what needles size to use with what yarn.


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,
I am referring to the post you made today. I'll use #9 for ease of handling. Bea


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

wow. you're right. Lots of patterns for the hexipuffs. I'll be showing them to my crafts group in January. Hope they like the idea. bea


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

The only thing I'm confused about is the two sided hexipuff. Do we have to make two of them to attach to each other? Because how are we supposed to stuff them? Got many patterns for the hexipuffs and what choices for yarns. I'm going to use the cotton ones for wash scrubbies. Just the size for little hands. (our grandchildren?) or teen-agers. Right. They gotta learn to do dish washing as a chore. Not a bribe for a toy, etc. Bea


----------

